# kiedy Gentoo 2004 ??????

## kamilos

kiedy Gentoo 2004 ?????? nie mogę się oczekać

----------

## meteo

czy chodzi Ci o stages? http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/releases/x86/2004.0/stages/x86/

----------

## C1REX

Sama Live CD zasadniczo dużo się różni (testy na experimental). 

Jedynymi różnicami jakie zauważyłem jest lepsze rozpoznanie sprzętu, obsługa myszki w trybie tekstowym (mało wygodne) i lekko zmodyfikowane pliki konfiguracyjne. 

Jak nie możesz się doczekać, to lepiej sobie zrobić emerge sync i zaktualizować system.

Pozdrawiam

C1REX

----------

## _alpha_

eee... a nie bedzie trzeba calkowicie od nowa instalowac zeby miec 2004?

mam nadzieje ze nie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## C1REX

Do tej pory nie było takiej potrzeby. Nawet teraz są gdzieś opisy aktualizacji.

----------

## C1REX

Czy ktoś się orientuje co oznacza skrót "pie-ssp" z nazwy 

stage1-x86-pie-ssp-2004.0.tar.bz2 ?

----------

## misterLu

więc temat chyba SOLVED  :Wink: , bo Gentoo 2004 już jest !!!

Jak podaje źródło , pojawił sie 2 dni temu, 28 lutego.

Więcej info pod adresem:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/#doc_chap4

----------

## fallow

mnie podoba sie to : 

Upgrading to Gentoo Linux 2004.0 

If you already have a working installation of Gentoo Linux (Version 1.4) there is no need to reinstall. You will automatically get Gentoo 2004.0 if you sync your Portage tree and run emerge --update world. 

 :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## meteo

no to już jest oficjalnie... http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20040301-newsletter.xml#doc_chap1

----------

